# 2 pound Bluegill



## fishmounter (Nov 26, 2011)

I recently caught this 2 lb BG at my local fishing lake, Lake Perris on a tiny hand tyed jig and cricket. Several years ago they planted Florida "coppernose" Bluegills in the lake and they have grown quite large. The Redears and Black Crappie also get big in this fertile lake.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2011)

DAMN! That is a monster - thanks for posting it!


----------



## tins2cool (Nov 26, 2011)

That's a beast! :shock:


----------



## shamoo (Nov 27, 2011)

Ditto =D>


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice saucer sized slab Gill. Thats got to be one of my favorite types of fishing when you can locate a bunch of slabs like that!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 13, 2011)

That's a hoss


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 13, 2011)

Now that's a PAN fish :beer:


----------



## BaitCaster (Dec 15, 2011)

I have never seen such a big bluegill! Is there a nuclear power plant nearby!? :LOL2:


----------



## HOUSE (Dec 15, 2011)

pictures like this help me get through the winter up here in the frozen tundra! Thanks for sharing, great fish!


----------

